# Ein Port mehrere Verbindungen?



## TRunKX (12. Sep 2005)

Also mal ne Frage kann man auf einem Port mehrere Verbindungen annehmen? Ich meine theoretisch ist mir die Antwort klar weil man kann ja mit mehreren Leuten auf eine Website oder auf einen FTP aber wie verwaltet das Programm die Verbundenen User?


----------



## Roar (12. Sep 2005)

jeder client in einem thread?


----------



## TRunKX (12. Sep 2005)

.... also theoretisch... 


Server hört zu!!

Wenn Server bekommt anfrage accept() und dann mache neuen Thread? 

2. Verbindung kommt!

Wie schicke ich jetzt an wenn speziell bei 3 und mehr Verbindungen?


----------



## Mag1c (12. Sep 2005)

Hi,

oder (auf UNIX-Systemen typisch) pro Verbindung ein Prozess. Dabei wartet der Daemon-Prozess auf
neue Verbindungen und bildet dann eine Kopie von sich selbst (fork()). Die Kopie bearbeitet die
eingehende Verbindung und der Daemon wartet wieder auf neue eingehende Verbindungen.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## TRunKX (12. Sep 2005)

Also so gesehen sitzt der inner Ecke und wartet auf ne Aufforderung und gibt der Aufforderung dann einen POrozess mit.. OK Aber wie sage ich dem vieh das Con1 etwas an Con 3 Schicken will? der Prozess würde z.B. Kriegen

Marco Thomas "Hallo du Nase" 

wie kann ich einem Prozess eine Nachricht zukommen lassen?


----------



## Mag1c (12. Sep 2005)

Hi,

unter Java würde ich das erstmal mit Threads machen. Die einzelnen Verbindungen kannst
du z.B. in einer Liste verwalten und so über jede Verbindung auch Daten rausschicken.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## TRunKX (12. Sep 2005)

Das hört sich sehr gut an ... ich glaube kangsam versteh ich das.Danke erstmal ich werde mich mal versuchen!


----------



## Nick H. (12. Sep 2005)

guck mal im "Javabuch" www.javabuch.de
bin mir grad nicht ganz sicher obs das war

aber da war ein ziemlich geniales Http-Server Beispiel
das sollte alles weitere erklären


----------

